# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Dijual murah 1 set akuarium berserta rak jati nya dan ada 11 ekor ikan mas koki impor

## abah_rommy

-Aquarium kaca 5 mm ukuran: 55 x 35 x 35 cm

-Ikan Koki 11 ekor -/+ 10 s/d 20 cm

-Filter Samping dengan media filter japmat, busa, wearing, Atman pompa celup 18watt, perkiraan biaya pemakaian listrik per jam = Rp.26,- 1000 L/h

-Lampu Led Kiyosaki KLC 300 7 Watt Tank 30 cm

-Aerator Resun Water Pump 18 Watt + Batu aeratornya + selang 1meter

-Kapas ( jap mat, kapas kuning,)

-Heater Merek Amara
Power 50 watt

-Termometer

-Meja Bawah Jati + sterofoam Ukuran 55 x 35 x 35 cm

- 11 jenis ikan koki :
*2 ekor Goldfish black oranda thailand size 10-15cm, hitam pekat , ikan sesuai foto, Lincah , gemuk , nafsu pakan,,
*1 ekor Oranda calico rosetail import size 8cm, Rapih , no cacat , no kutu , sehat, ikan sesuai foto,,
*2 ekor Oranda grade fancy bigsize kurleb 15cm rapih,,
*1 ekor Ranchu Calico Sakura, Large size -/+ 12 cm,,
*1 ekor Oranda red rosetail size 17cm, Dorsal tegak , ekor rapih , no cacat , sehat, Ikan sesuai foto,,
*1 ekor Black Moor size 12cm
*1 ekor RedCup size 10cm
*1 ekor Panser size 7cm
*1 ekor Tosca size 9cm

Diet pelet ikan

Real pict

Kondisi sehat makan lahap

barang diambil sendiri.  Lokasi Alun-alun Regol

harga borongan: 
Rp. 1.000.000,-
(nego sampe jadi)

kalau memang serius harap langsung aja hub ke 0812 737 56 999 (WA) kirim video,,

Luar kota up dulu,, prefered COD Bandung kota dulu ya gan,,

#ikanmaskoki
#jazakumullahKOI'sForum
#semogaberkah🙏🙂

----------


## abah_rommy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

